# planting for squrrils and rabbits im not sure what to plant



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i tryed to plant corn and lettuce for those things and all i got was deer i also was looking for crows and pigons its a great spot near power line and its serrouned by bryers and the pigons dont land. any ideas


----------

